# Bmw Cafe Racer



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Every time I see one, I want one..... Anyone want to buy 30 Seiko's :stop:


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

That is bad ass! Looks fantastic.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Love it..........


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

it's bikes like that that make me wish I'd learnt to ride - love it :thumbup:


----------



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Love the leather strap on the battery box. These beemer cafe jobs are becomming de rigueur.

Id have a gs pd over tho


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there

The bike pictured isn't a cafÃ© racer, it's a scrambler, most cafÃ© racers have drop bars and a single seat


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Omegamaniac beat me to it. Looks great, but I'd go for the Triumph Scrambler over that BMW. Awesome classic looks, brand new and straight out of the box.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice looking bike, but BMW and racer in the same sentence..................don't think so, having owned a few boxers, maybe the K might work


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Benz owner, the old boxer engines have so much character. I would love to buy a 1976 R60/6, it was my first bike after I passed my test. It started a love affair with BMW. Only went Japanese when the local BMW dealer started charging over Â£100 an hour for labour and I couldn't find an independent workshop that could sort the fuel injection on the R1100RT that I had


----------

